# October SE II results



## loop (Jan 4, 2011)

In case you haven't done so already, go log into your NCEES account for your results.


----------



## zepman (Jan 4, 2011)

Yes I see NCEES has released the SEII results. Unfortunately for me in Illinois the results are released to CTS, so there is an additional delay until they are reported. Hopefully this week yet...


----------



## WoodSlinger (Jan 4, 2011)

zepman said:


> Yes I see NCEES has released the SEII results. Unfortunately for me in Illinois the results are released to CTS, so there is an additional delay until they are reported. Hopefully this week yet...



CTS posted SEII results just before 5 PM central time this afternoon.


----------



## zepman (Jan 5, 2011)

WoodSlinger said:


> zepman said:
> 
> 
> > Yes I see NCEES has released the SEII results. Unfortunately for me in Illinois the results are released to CTS, so there is an additional delay until they are reported. Hopefully this week yet...
> ...



Yes they did. And I passed!


----------



## kevo_55 (Jan 5, 2011)

Congrats you guys!


----------



## jdk350 (Jan 7, 2011)

I received my PASSING notice from Kansas last night in the mail.

Congrats to you guys for passing as well!


----------

